# best wii fitness game



## 2wantedpls

So i need to get off my bum and do some excercise as clearly breastfeeding is not my miralce cure for losing weight like it has been for everyone else i know who has breast fed!!!!:wacko::wacko::wacko:

I cant get out to the gym as i have noone to loook after the lil man. so i have bought a new buggy, which is better than the bulkly travel system we had so that we can go for walks in the sunshine. 

but i need to dust off my wii, and wondered what wii games you guys are using and which are best. 

i already have the wii fit plus. but want something that continues and that i dont have to keep stopping and starting if you kow what i mean>???


----------



## Vickie

I have a couple that I use (alternate the programs). My Fitness Coach which is nice, a lot like an aerobics class (get the first version not the second as I've heard the second isn't very good) and the EA Active 2 :flower:

we have Wii Fit as well but I honestly don't find it to be a very good workout for me


----------



## louisiana

the biggest loser games and zumba are good as well


----------



## nuffmac

is zumba dancing?


----------



## China girl

nuffmac said:


> is zumba dancing?

Yes :)


----------

